# New Arb Enclosure



## sbullet (Jun 8, 2012)

Awesome pasta containers from walmart: extremely clear plastic that you can drill through quite easily.  Air-locking lid that you can keep either air tight or loose.  Love these, I'm sure a lot of people are using them.




If you look closely, you can see the opening up the side of the bark tunnel hide.  The hide is about 7-8 inches tall, and goes into the sub 2-3 inches.  She likes burrowing deep while in premolt, and re-decorates a little by sealing off the top, and webbing the front slit.



A couple views inside: 










Little striata rump poking out. Actually, not-so-little anymore striata rump:laugh:


SORRY for the crappy iPhone pics. I just got bored.


----------



## Toogledoo (Jun 8, 2012)

Dang, those are pretty clear. I've never seen those. I'll have to look now!   Thanks for the pics.


----------



## jake9134 (Jun 8, 2012)

I actually have one, but mine holds pipe tobacco to keep it fresh (tried smoking pipes for a few days then went back to cigs...pipes are too much hassle). These containers do have a drawback: if someone picks the container up using the handle thing, the lid unlocks and the container falls to the floor spilling any contents. my roommate did this and manage to spill half the tobacco across the floor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmysAnimals (Jun 8, 2012)

I saw those the other day but did not pick any up.  lol  I should have though.  I think my Versi is happy in its enclosure right now, however so no rehousing...The only thing I may rehouse is my Hapalopus sp. Colombia "large" sling.  It is so tiny and what I have it in it much to big for it.  Need to get some tiny deli cups.  Hopefully tonight I can get some.  Or I'll just stick it in a vial.


----------



## sbullet (Jun 8, 2012)

They have a few different sizes too.  I don't know why somebody would want to pick it up by the handle lol it would be much easier to just "claw grab" the whole container!

But yea, EXTREMELY clear plastic, I love this thing. :love:


----------



## Shrike (Jun 9, 2012)

Do you use a particular type of drill bit to get through the plastic?


----------



## jarmst4 (Jun 9, 2012)

Just a regular drill bit. Take it easy so you don't crack it. Let the drill do the work, don't push it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sbullet (Jun 10, 2012)

a NEWER drillbit works best.  One with a nice sharp set on the tip.


----------

